# Truffles my poorly little hammy.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

here she is.. still a little busy body bless her.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

stunning hamster  what colour is she ?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> stunning hamster  what colour is she ?


thank you, shes a chocolate tri also know as a chocolate tortoiseshell and white


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> thank you, shes a chocolate tri also know as a chocolate tortoiseshell and white


shes lovly  i hope you dont mind me asking but whats wrong with her ? she looks so healthly in the pics


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> shes lovly  i hope you dont mind me asking but whats wrong with her ? she looks so healthly in the pics


aw no course i dont mind her abdomen is all swollen and although shes been seen by two different vets i still dont know for sure whats causing it:frown: .

i did this thread about her... http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/216116-hammy-suspected-pyo-please-help.html


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

A very pretty little girl.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bobby7 said:


> A very pretty little girl.


thank you Bobby


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> aw no course i dont mind her abdomen is all swollen and although shes been seen by two different vets i still dont know for sure whats causing it:frown: .
> 
> i did this thread about her... http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/216116-hammy-suspected-pyo-please-help.html


Awww poor thing i hope she gets better soon


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww poor girl, I hope you get to the bottom of it. She really is gorgeous x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> Awww poor thing i hope she gets better soon





xkimxo said:


> Awww poor girl, I hope you get to the bottom of it. She really is gorgeous x


thanks so much


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Misse this yesterday what a little sweetie beautiful colours and markings.
Glad to see shes still happy and content in spite of being poorly xx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

She is a beauty, really stunning.
I love her colouring.
Hope you find out what's wrong with this little girl


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She is stunning Noushka, how is she in herself? She certainly looks happy enough .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Misse this yesterday what a little sweetie beautiful colours and markings.
> Glad to see shes still happy and content in spite of being poorly xx





EmzieAngel said:


> She is a beauty, really stunning.
> I love her colouring.
> Hope you find out what's wrong with this little girl


thanks so much x, she is a gorgeous little sweetie if i do say so myself 



thedogsmother said:


> She is stunning Noushka, how is she in herself? She certainly looks happy enough .


 shes acting normally Gill, still very bright and perky... she doesnt seem to be in any discomfort or anything at the moment, thank goodness x


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

What a gorgeous girly. Hope she's feeling all better soon x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

She has very pretty colourings doesn't she? Still looks like a happy soul despite the swollen abdomen. Hope your able to pinpoint whats causing it soon so it can be treated  x


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

What a beautiful hammie 

Can we see a picture of her cage set up? It looks pretty fab and wondering if there are ideas to be stolen for my hammie's! 
xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kat04kt said:


> What a beautiful hammie
> 
> Can we see a picture of her cage set up? It looks pretty fab and wondering if there are ideas to be stolen for my hammie's!
> xxxx


Noushka keeps all her hamsters in tiny rotastak cages


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

bewitched said:


> What a gorgeous girly. Hope she's feeling all better soon x





$hAzZa said:


> She has very pretty colourings doesn't she? Still looks like a happy soul despite the swollen abdomen. Hope your able to pinpoint whats causing it soon so it can be treated  x


thank you



kat04kt said:


> What a beautiful hammie
> 
> Can we see a picture of her cage set up? It looks pretty fab and wondering if there are ideas to be stolen for my hammie's!
> xxxx


thats not actually her cage Kat, thats the floor of the room my oh built in our shed especially for the hammies, the hammies each get a turn free roaming and the last one out gets to spend the night loose in there heres a few pics...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Noushka keeps all her hamsters in tiny rotastak cages


eeeek dont tell everyone:yikes:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I must say those poor poor Hammies of yours,:lol:Noush, they really have to slum it dont they, terrible conditions you keep them in


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

She looks really happy Noushka  It doesn't look like whatever is wrong is upsetting her at all (and hopecully it never will) - sorry that she is ill though  I managed to miss your thread about her being ill with not being on very often recently


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I must say those poor poor Hammies of yours,:lol:Noush, they really have to slum it dont they, terrible conditions you keep them in


 its no more than the little horrors deserve SDH:devil: lol



zany_toon said:


> She looks really happy Noushka  It doesn't look like whatever is wrong is upsetting her at all (and hopecully it never will) - sorry that she is ill though  I managed to miss your thread about her being ill with not being on very often recently


thanks so much Zany toon, tho shes an old lady she is still enjoying life... im just praying this never causes her any suffering x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow she's stunning! I've never seen one that colour before! She looks like an ice cream sundae!!

What's wrong with her? I love the name!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Wow she's stunning! I've never seen one that colour before! She looks like an ice cream sundae!!
> 
> What's wrong with her? I love the name!


lol she reminded me of something sweet and chocolatey when i got her, hence her name

not sure whats causing her swollen stomach, the last vet thought possibly a closed pyo, tumour or something wrong with her liver


----------

